# More nice trail cam pics...



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like velvet is off and getting a better look at the bucks out there. Have not seen all of them with their velvet off yet but soon....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

cool pics!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice pics, but those bucks need to walk this year IMHO.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree...I have 5 others that are a year older and a lot bigger 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yep, take one of those then.....and these guys will be shooters next year.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd take any one of those bucks.....I am still looking for my first Buck though lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

